# Thomas J MacDonald DVD Series Project 1 - The Toolbox



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the review Karson, good job.


----------



## Dennisgrosen

Great rewiew you deffently nailed t-chiesel there 
and if the dvd is just half as good as the serie he has made 
of his bomb-secretery then it´s deffently one to be seen

thank´s for sharing it with us

Dennis


----------



## Timbo

Thanks Karson, very good review.


----------



## cabinetmaster

Nice Review Karson. I'll look into his series.


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review, Karson. I have always found Tommy's videos to be pretty straight forward and informative and certainly entertaining to watch. Tommy has a unique style that is both informative and interesting to watch.


----------



## FloridaUFGator

I've got mine and it is fantastic. Typical t-chisel here. This is great stuff and am looking forward to disk 2 - even though I already built the step stool (my 2-year old daughter loves it - she can wash her own hands now). Get it now! TC - keep them coming!!!


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Karson.


----------



## a1Jim

I like Tommy a good guy


----------

